# 2 bonded bunnies need home in Michigan



## theevenstarlight (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, I have 2 bunnies. I live in Grand Rapids. One is a fixed male lionhead mix. He is 3 pounds. The other is a fixed female netherland dwarf, also 3 pounds. They are 2 years old, and are very nice. They never bite. They are bonded so I don't want to split them up. They come when they are called. I can give you the cage if you'd like - it's a two-story condo from Leith Petwerks and was about $300.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have to re-home your bunnies. It may help to post a photo of them if you are able


----------



## theevenstarlight (Jun 8, 2009)

This is Fluffy




 





[URL=http://img5.imageshack.us/i/fluffu.jpg/]

 

[/url]


----------



## theevenstarlight (Jun 8, 2009)

This is Twinky




 




[URL=http://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=twinky1.jpg]



[/url]


----------



## Haley (Jun 9, 2009)

Can I ask why you are rehoming them? It looks like they are very well taken care of. There are so many bunnies in MI who need homes right now and you never know if they will end up in a home that is not what you would want for them. So many MI bunnies are thrown in hutches only to fall prey to predators or the cold MI winter. 
Have you tried contacting local rescues to see if they will list them on their website? That would be a good place to start. 
I wish I could take them myself. They are really adorable.


----------



## theevenstarlight (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I'm having financial issues and depression issues...it's been hard enough for me to take care of myself lately. I was hoping I could find someone who could take better care of them than I do.  I have contacted a few places that agreed to list them on their website.


----------



## Haley (Jun 10, 2009)

Did you get them from a rescue? If its a good one they will insist on them coming back but obviously you dont want to do that if its a kill shelter. 

I *may* know someone who will take them. I'll keep you posted. If things become dire let me know and maybe they can come here for a little while.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## theevenstarlight (Jun 10, 2009)

No they did not come from a shelter...got them as babies. CritterCafe Rescue in Muskegon is going to take them. Has anyone heard of that?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 10, 2009)

We have heard of CritterCafe, and I was part of a bunny train to get a bonded pair from Muskegon to Minnesota for them. I think they're a good place. They seem very committed to getting good homes for their animals, even if that means going quite a distance! I'm so sorry you have to let these guys go. I know having rabbits has helped with my depression, because it gives me a sense of accomplishment and responsibility, but I can also understand how it makes you feel. Best of luck, and I hope one day you can again have rabbits.


----------



## Haley (Jun 10, 2009)

I sent you a PM. My friend would love to take them and give them a great home if you're interested. 

Christine from CritterCafe is great (and shes a member here) but if we can space at her place for two more in dire need Im sure she wouldnt object


----------

